# Ibanez Sharkman Bass!



## Ewoks (Apr 15, 2010)

Srsly, i fucking want it, it's so fucking awesome!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 15, 2010)

Ugly as sin, but I'd sure get kicks out of using one live.


----------



## Ewoks (Apr 15, 2010)

Nah, it's both hideous and gorgeous, but it's a shark, so it satisfies my "Shark-fetish"!
And i bet you would ge alot of chicks with that bass!


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 15, 2010)

needs another string.


----------



## Ewoks (Apr 15, 2010)

> needs another string.



The shark works as a substitute for an extra string, it's just that awesome!


----------



## TemjinStrife (Apr 15, 2010)

Actually, if it didn't have the shark and was that RFR-style color, I'd play it.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 15, 2010)

About time Ripster got a sig.


----------



## Harry (Apr 16, 2010)

Damn, definitely one of those basses that's so ugly that's it's good 
Wonder how it sounds


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Apr 16, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> About time Ripster got a sig.



FUCK YEAH! I love that show. Continuity errors abound, but that's just half the AWESOME!


----------



## MFB (Apr 16, 2010)

TemjinStrife said:


> Actually, if it didn't have the shark and was that RFR-style color, I'd play it.



You should've been at the Hammerfall show with us, the bassist had a pink Iceman and was fucking ridiculous


----------

